# الرسول وصي على سابع جار



## سمراءءء (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*دار اليوم بيني وبين فتاه حوار عن الجيره والجيران وانه كيف تختار الجار قبل الدار وادا الجار غير محترم يقال كوم حجار ولا الجار انا استغرب منها عندما قالت لي سيدنا محمد وصا على سابع جار يعني كدا 
انا قلت ليها يجب علينا احترام الجيران واحترام خصوصيته  ومساعدته  والمسامحه والتعاون وانه ما بعلم حالك الا ربك وجارك عادت وقالت  لي عشان كدا النبي وصي على سابع جار على قد ما خنقتني  من الكلام وقله  الفهم بقلها فكري يابنت قالت لي لا كدا قال لينا الرسول قلت ليها هو كله عندكوا الرسول قال كدا وكتب كدا قالت اه قلت ليها هو حرام تسالي ليه بس تسالي ايه ايه دا قالت اه كدا صح بيني وبينكوا والكلام للجميع انا اتعصبت قوي منها ومن تفاهه الموضوع وقفت ورحت 
سالتها طب ليه النبي او الرسول ما وصي على الجار الثامن بس على سابع جار  ردت انا معرفش هو كدا  اتخنقت بزياده ورحت وانا برد عليها 
انا بقلك ليه  قالت ليه قلت ليها لانه مسيحي ههههههههه 
فتغاضت مني  ايه دا  هو كله ايه مفيش ليه وعلى قوله عادل امام هو الرسول بقول ايه فلم حسن ومرقص   يارب ارحمنا في غيرك تشوف يللي احنا فيه واحنا المسيحيه هنا بفلسطين عاملين زي قرص الجبنه السيحه برغيف خبر من فوق اسلام ومن تحت يهود والشاطر يللي بوكل اكتر 

*​انت بتقرا بايه نخلص الموضوع علق وخلاص


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*هو تقريبا سكان العمارة كلها كانوا مسيحين *
*ماعدا السابع ياسمراء
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*هههههههههه*
*هما حافظيييييييين مش فاهمين *
*والسيد المسيح قال لكم عيون ولا ترون ولكم اذان ولا تسمعون*
*ربنا ينور قلوبكم *
*وميرسى ليكى ياقمر *
*وخالى بالك على حالك لما صاحبتك دى تشوفك بكرة *
*أحسن الرسول قالهم البادى أظلم
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## سمراءءء (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*لا يا اخي مدام يسوع بقلبي وربنا فوق راسي والصليب على صدري ما بخاف *​


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 نوفمبر 2011)

حلوه الاجابه منك ياسمراء
موضوع جميل
الرب يباركك ​


----------



## سمراءءء (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*بيني وبينك هي اجت مع الهبل دبل ربنا *​


----------



## Eminem 2 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*hhhhhhhhha     thank you
*​


----------



## darkocean (13 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ... قوانين هذا المنتدى تمنع الحوار بين الديانات لكن قلبي لا يسمح لي أن أمر على اهانة الاسلام مرور اللّامبالي.
أختي الكريمة هذه الأخت التي خنقتك بحديث الرسول صلّى الله عليه وسلّم
أولا : لا تمثّل الاسلام فلا زال عليها التفقّه في دينها، فكما هناك من لا يطبّق ما في الانجيل هناك من لا يطبّق ما في القرآن (كشرب الخمر أو الزّنا) وبهذا فان الانجيل و القرآن يتبرّآن منهم، اذن المشكل في البشر وليس في الدّيانة.
ثانيا : قال رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم :"لا يؤمن أحدكم حتّى يحبّ لأخيه ما يحبّ لنفسه"،قال "لا يؤمن" ولم يقل "لا يسلم" والمسيحيون الذين لا يشركون بالله بقولهم المسيح عليه السلام ابن الله هم مؤمنون في الأصل وانظري أختي الكريمة كيف أوصى محمّد صلّى الله عليه وسلّم المؤمنين بعضهم ببعض فقد كان هذا الحديث أشمل.
ثالثا : حديث التوصية على سابع جار انّما جاء لمناسبة ما وحادثة معيّنة بين صحابة الرسول صلّى الله عليه وسلّم حتّى يعلّمهم وايّانا، ومع ذلك ففيه شمولية لأنّه وبحساب رياضي بسيط سنجد أنّ الانسان حين يحترم جيرانه حتّى الجار السابع فانّ الاحترام سيتعدّى الجار السابع الى كل المؤمنين لأنّ هذا الأخير يحترم بدوره جيرانه حتّى الجار السابع وهكذا دواليك (^_^)
اقرئي سيرة محمّد صلّى الله عليه وسلّم وستجدين كيف كان يتعامل مع جاره اليهودي الذي كان يرمي نفاياته عند باب بيت النبي عليه الصلاة والسّلام فلمّا رأى اليهودي من الرسول حلما وصبرا، ولمّا مرض وأتت ساعته زاره الرسول صلّى الله عليه وسلّم ويقال أنّه أسلم على يديه.
الاسلام لا يرغم أحدا على الدّخول فيه لكنّه يدعوا الى الدراسة والتّمعن والتّدبر فقد أوصانا الله تعالى في القرآن بأن نكون خير أمّة أخرجت للنّاس نأمر بالمعروف وننهى عن المنكر ونؤدّي الرسالة فلا نكره عليها أحدا، من شاء آمن ومن شاء كفر، ليس علينا هداهم فالله يهدي من يشاء وانّما علينا البلاغ.
هناك متشدّدين في الدّين فهموا الاسلام بطريقة خاطئة هم من شوّهوا الصورة
وهناك من هو مسلم بالاسم فقط مثل المسيحي الغير ملتزم.


----------



## MAJI (14 نوفمبر 2011)

ثانيا : قال رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم :"لا يؤمن أحدكم حتّى يحبّ لأخيه ما يحبّ لنفسه"،قال "لا يؤمن" ولم يقل "لا يسلم" والمسيحيون الذين لا يشركون بالله بقولهم المسيح عليه السلام ابن الله هم مؤمنون في الأصل وانظري أختي الكريمة كيف أوصى محمّد صلّى الله عليه وسلّم المؤمنين بعضهم ببعض فقد كان هذا الحديث أشمل.
يعني كل المسيحيين غير مشمولين بوصية نبيك


----------



## Alexander.t (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*يجماعه ياريت منحولش الموضوع لحوار اسلامى
ممنوع هنا فى القسم

*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا لك ع الموضوع 

تقبلي مروري
*


----------



## سمراءءء (14 نوفمبر 2011)

ميرسي على مرورك​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*قوانين القسم العام تمنع التطرق للاسلاميات
يغلق
سلام ونعمه ​*


----------

